# Does Towing Cars Out Of Snow..............



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

Invalidate your insurance?

After all, isnt that a recovery companies job and they have specific insurance for that?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i dont think it would invalidate it. as sometimes there is necessity to tow cars. 
i heard some insurers were goona deny claims unless the journey was important.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

read your policy i know my policy reverts to 3rd party should i tow a car........



> 4 Loss or damage to your car, or any other motor car driven or towed by you.
> See section 1 - part A if your cover is Comprehensive or Third Party Fire and Theft


(morethan)


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> i dont think it would invalidate it. as sometimes there is necessity to tow cars.
> i heard some insurers were goona deny claims unless the journey was important.


Social, domestic and pleasure?! Bunch of con-artists.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

karl_liverpool said:


> i dont think it would invalidate it. as sometimes there is necessity to tow cars.
> i heard some insurers were goona deny claims unless the journey was important.


I think they'd have a hard job making that one (journey was unimportant) stick in court!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------

